# Emergent biosolutions fucked up



## Justanotherguy (Apr 1, 2021)

Might be a good time to invest.


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Apr 1, 2021)

Well it's a helluva solution I'll give them that.


----------



## Justanotherguy (Apr 1, 2021)

keyboredsm4shthe2nd said:


> Well it's a helluva solution I'll give them that.


I believe it's a good dip.


----------



## Vecr (Apr 1, 2021)

Is it okay if I change my stockpile vaccine prediction from Novavax to dry-frozen Pfizer?


----------

